# stakesby



## stakesby (Nov 8, 2008)

hi,im just new to this so thought i would introduce myself ,we have got a converted iveco minibus which my husband did himself,we have mainly gone on sites for the last year and a half,sister in law put us on to wildcamping so over the moon when i found this site,like the lake district,unfortunately not  many places there also castle douglas area found quite a few here though.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 8, 2008)

hi Stakesby,  welcome aboard!  You will find that we have wilding sites in nearly every county,  even some in Ireland!!  Lots abroad also..............new sites allways welcome,  though, just add them to the relevent county!!     JIM.


----------



## stakesby (Nov 8, 2008)

hi cheers for the welcome your not a teenager are you cos apparrently they know everything as well!!:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 8, 2008)

hi and welcome hope you enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi stakesby
come in the waters fine!
enjoy the company
Tony
weez


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Nov 8, 2008)

*Stakesby*

Hi Stakesby welcome to site have a peek in the forums under Cumberland one or two spots listed for the lake district and in the words of Shaw Taylor keep em peeled for new wildcamping locations to share with us all.Haven't been on the site alot lately so welcome to all our latest members


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 8, 2008)

stakesby said:


> hi cheers for the welcome your not a teenager are you cos apparrently they know everything as well!!:



Hi Stakesby,  I served my time as a teenager and before that I did know everything!  Sadly, although it's still in there, I just can't remember how to access it in the right order!!  I've just got back from my birthday party!  It's my sixtieth on Tuesday 11th Nov.  JIM!


----------



## stakesby (Nov 11, 2008)

hope you had a great 60th,i get there next year all being well cant wait.


----------



## robert b (Nov 11, 2008)

hi jim .happy birthday have a good one


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Nov 11, 2008)

*Happy birthday*



jimmnlizz said:


> Hi Stakesby,  I served my time as a teenager and before that I did know everything!  Sadly, although it's still in there, I just can't remember how to access it in the right order!!  I've just got back from my birthday party!  It's my sixtieth on Tuesday 11th Nov.  JIM!



Hi Jim many happy returns hope you have had a great day


----------



## lenny (Nov 11, 2008)

Many happy returns Jim, enjoy your day, 60 years young and still looking good







And best regards to Liz


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 11, 2008)

same from me happy birthday  p.s we used to have someone on here that used to post birthdays but i see they must be no longer active     shame


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 11, 2008)

See.........I did it again!  I wrote a thank you to all,  this afternoon,  I must have previewed it, then added a bit more, previewed it again and B****Y deleted it!!!!    I didn't want anybody thinking I was ungrateful.............getting slightly forgetful........maybe!!   Thanks again though!!! (Big Grin: cool: cool: Big Grin) JIM!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 11, 2008)

will let you off this time jim no one thinks you are ungratefull mabey forgetfull a bit like me .never mind if you forget something it gives you something to remember for next time, thats if you dont forget about what you forgot to remember the first time you forgot what you needed to remember  .


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks yet again for being so understanding!!    JIM!


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 12, 2008)

*big 60*

Well done Jim, another decade faces you keep on wilding.

Have you got that bus pass yet?

weez
Tony


----------

